# Hyatt Point Deposit/Rescue



## Remy (Feb 4, 2012)

Does Hyatt allow point deposit of current year points into the next year? If not what are some strategies for keeping current year points alive for future use?


----------



## heathpack (Feb 4, 2012)

Remy said:


> Does Hyatt allow point deposit of current year points into the next year? If not what are some strategies for keeping current year points alive for future use?



Four months before your deeded week, you may deposit any number of points with Interval.  They then move into Extended External Exchange, where they are good for 2 more years.

Otherwise, you may use your points up to 6 months after the deeded week. That is called the limited Club Use Period (LCUP).

Thus, you get access to your points one year ahead of your deeded week.  In the Hyatt system they are good for 18 months.  If you move them to II, they will be good for another 2 years, or a total of 3 years from when you first had access to them.  I think that's correct- I may have some minor details incorrect, in which case someone will be along soon to correct me, I'm sure.

H


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 4, 2012)

The problem with points in LCUP is that you can only book reservations using those points 60 days out. That makes it pretty useless for me.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 4, 2012)

dvc_john said:


> The problem with points in LCUP is that you can only book reservations using those points 60 days out. That makes it pretty useless for me.



True, but you can book into LCU ahead of 60 days.  For example, my deeded week is in June.  I was able to book a July week at Highlands Inn 10 months ahead.  The points were in LCUP at the time we travelled, but they were not in LCU when we made the reservation. The 60 day restriction is only in place if you are trying to make the reservation when the points are already in LCU.

H


----------



## Remy (Feb 4, 2012)

Perfect. That's where I was confused. I can make the arrival date up to 6 months after my ownership date as long as I don't wait until after the ownership date has passed. If I do wait, then I'm restricted to the arrival date being within 60 days of the reservation date.

Is that correct?


----------



## Kal (Feb 4, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Four months before your deeded week, you may deposit any number of points with Interval. They then move into Extended External Exchange, where they are good for 2 more years....
> 
> H


 
Just remember, once the points are deposited into Interval, the points cannot be used for a HRC reservation.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 4, 2012)

Remy said:


> Perfect. That's where I was confused. I can make the arrival date up to 6 months after my ownership date as long as I don't wait until after the ownership date has passed. If I do wait, then I'm restricted to the arrival date being within 60 days of the reservation date.
> 
> Is that correct?



Yes.  The only catch is that if you cancel the reservation once the points have moved into LCU, you can only rebook within 60 days.

H


----------



## dvc_john (Feb 6, 2012)

heathpack said:


> True, but you can book into LCU ahead of 60 days.  For example, my deeded week is in June.  I was able to book a July week at Highlands Inn 10 months ahead.  The points were in LCUP at the time we travelled, but they were not in LCU when we made the reservation. The 60 day restriction is only in place if you are trying to make the reservation when the points are already in LCU.
> 
> H



That's true. I think I've done it before. My problem is that I always have a small number of points left over - not enough for a reservation. If I let them go into LCUP so I can combine them with the next year's points, I'm limited by the 60 day rule. If I try to use them while in CUP by borrowing some next year's points, again, I'm limited by the 60 day rule. If I move them to II, 2 or 3 years worth of a small number of points won't be enough for an II reservation. I would have to give up a Hyatt vacation to add enough points to make an II reservation. So I've come to expect to lose a small amount of points every year. This is the one thing about the Hyatt system I don't like. With DVC, Marriott, and HGVC, banking and borrowing is simple, and I've never lost a point in those systems.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 6, 2012)

dvc_john said:


> That's true. I think I've done it before. My problem is that I always have a small number of points left over - not enough for a reservation. If I let them go into LCUP so I can combine them with the next year's points, I'm limited by the 60 day rule. If I try to use them while in CUP by borrowing some next year's points, again, I'm limited by the 60 day rule. If I move them to II, 2 or 3 years worth of a small number of points won't be enough for an II reservation. I would have to give up a Hyatt vacation to add enough points to make an II reservation. So I've come to expect to lose a small amount of points every year. This is the one thing about the Hyatt system I don't like. With DVC, Marriott, and HGVC, banking and borrowing is simple, and I've never lost a point in those systems.



I have never lost a Hyatt point yet.  But then again, I rarely use my Hyatt points to stay at a Hyatt- too "expensive.". Ironically, the most cost effective way for me to obtain a Hyatt unit is by trading my 1 BR SBP for a 2 BR Hyatt.  My cost to trade in with SBP is about $850/wk.  With my Hyatt, the same week would "cost" me about $1000 and no XYZ.  However if I deposit my Hyatt points in II, I can obtain nonHyatt weeks for around $500/week.  So I gravitate toward using the Hyatt to obtain weeks in other systems.  It's all backwards, but it works b/c I am not married to the idea of staying in a Hyatt.  Anything nice suits me just fine...

H


----------



## MaryH (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you have to deposit for EEE and how far in advance to get an xyz?


----------

